# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Faneuil Hall Marketplace

## tranzysmitha

please tell me about Faneuil Hall Marketplace in Boston, Massachusetts?

----------


## ajmrer07

i'm planing to go there and i will share the experience here..

----------


## searchnmeet

dont know about it, i never go there.

----------

